# Better Late than Never, pics of babies DOB 4/1



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

So I finally was able to upload these. Introducing Snowbell's April 1st twins, (second year kidding on Palm Sunday).

Jacob









And Esau









The boys together









Mom giving kisses


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful ~ late is OK  life is busy. Thanks for sharing. :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Adorable! LOVE THEIR NAMES! That was a good April joke! 

BTW, I have a goat named Snowbell!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! Tooooo cute!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Adorable :clap:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Adorable!! especially momma loving on her baby! Theyr so cute


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute babies  :thumbup:


----------



## maryk (Dec 27, 2011)

They are so cute!! My friends few mothers had kids. I think 8 total. I do have some pictures need to figure out how to post.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats....


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Better Late than Never, pics of babies DOB 4/1 AND 4/3*

And here are Suzie's babies born on April 3rd...another set of triplets! :stars: 








Riddler (see the question mark?)








Little Blackie








And Whitty








FLYING NUBIANS :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....very nice....


----------



## maryk (Dec 27, 2011)

My friends goat Zippy just had 2 kids. She calls them Cocoa, and Maybelle


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my! The twins are adorable.  

And the triplets are just beautiful! 
The pics of them leaping all over the place put a big smile on my face.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks! Your post had me looking at these pics again...I can't believe how fast they grow!


----------

